# The funniest music podcast in the world... Appetite 4 Production



## reutunes (Jul 15, 2019)

May I recommend what I think is the funniest music tech podcast in the world...

If you're not listing to the Appetite 4 Production podcast than you're missing out on something awesome. Helmed by music tech journos James (Computer Music mag) & Tim (Future Music), they rattle through the week's music tech news at a breakneck speed, frequently stopping for puns and piss-taking. Highly recommended for those who need to know about plugins and music technology but don't want to be bored to death.

Listen here, on SoundCloud, on Spotify, or via your favourite podcast client like iTunes, Podcast Addict, Pocket Casts & Overcast.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 16, 2019)

NB... I've just sponsored them on Patreon too. Just a couple of dollars but every little helps.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 26, 2020)

+1
It's pretty great! I like their live reviews of plugins and VIs.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 26, 2020)

Hilarious!


----------



## tav.one (Jan 27, 2020)

Link to PocketCasts - https://pca.st/1D24


----------



## reutunes (Jan 27, 2020)

They've just released their NAMM episode which joyously skewers many of the announcements whilst still being superbly informative. Ten out of ten.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 27, 2020)

reutunes said:


> May I recommend what I think is the funniest music tech podcast in the world...
> 
> If you're not listing to the Appetite 4 Production podcast than you're missing out on something awesome. Helmed by music tech journos James (Computer Music mag) & Tim (Future Music), they rattle through the week's music tech news at a breakneck speed, frequently stopping for puns and piss-taking. Highly recommended for those who need to know about plugins and music technology but don't want to be bored to death.
> 
> Listen here, on SoundCloud, on Spotify, or via your favourite podcast client like iTunes, Podcast Addict, Pocket Casts & Overcast.


thx for the recommendation!


----------



## davidson (Feb 20, 2020)

Fantastic podcast along with the most honest reviews you'll come across. If something smells fishy, Tim and James hilariously rip into it. I never realised journos could actually cut the bullsh!t yet still work in the industry 

Brilliantly entertaining stuff, and all for 0 clams per episode!


----------

